# remoto a distancia con 555



## carlosC (Oct 21, 2006)

ola quisiera saber si existe algun circuito de control a distancia con el 555 espero alguien pueda ayudarme


----------



## Apollo (Oct 21, 2006)

Hola carlosC:

El control a distancia con un 555 si existe, pero la desventaja es que quedas limitadoa una sola frecuencia, el 555 se utiliza como oscilador, necesitas un excitador y de ahí a un transmisor infrarojo.

Uno de los receptores que utilizaba para esto es el LM567.

Ya no tengo ese diagrama, pero aquí te dejo un link con un receptor y transmisor, sólo necesitas cambiar el transmisor por el 555.

El truco con este circuito es que necesitas fijar la frcuencia del transmisor a X Khz, el 567 lleva un tanque de oscilación que debe llevar esa misma frecuencia para que te responda cuando reciba la señal del transmisor.

La distancia está dictada por la potencia del transmisor y del receptor.


Espero y te sirva la información y no dejes de avisarnos si encuentras un circuito mejor


----------



## carlosC (Oct 21, 2006)

ola y gracias por la respuesta pero cual es el ke tengo ke cambiar por el 555 el lm567? o el lm308??


----------



## carlosC (Oct 21, 2006)

y cual es  el transmisor para fijar la frecuencia


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 21, 2006)

Lo que hacen estos circuitos es en vez de enviar un haz continuo de luz como por ejemplo  el de un lapicero laser a un fotodiodo para prender o apagar algo es enviar una señal luminosa pulsante,es decir excitada por una onda cuadrada a determinada frecuencia,esto se consigue facil con el 555 funcionando como oscilador astable y escogiendo las 2 resistencias y el condensador que definen la frecuencia de oscilacion,esto se hace para que el detector no sea "engañado" por una señal luminosa extraña que quiera abrir  o cerrar el sitema de control,supongamos que fijas tu frecuencia de transmision a 1000 Hertz,el led emisor prendera y apagara mil veces cada segundo y el haz luminoso enviado sera pulsante,en el receptor el 567 es un PLL que recibe la señal captada por un fototransistor seguro (no he visto el circuito) este recibe el haz enviado,lo amplifica,lo "cuadra" y lo envia a la entrada del 567 lo que hace este circuito mediante realimentacion es solo responder a la frecuencia a la que ha sido programado mediante una combinacion resitencia -condensador entonces si esperas una frecuencia de transmision de 1000 Hz el 567 debe estar sintonizado a esta frecuencia rechazando las que no esten en este rango,suponiendo que pones 3 PLL 567 en paralelo cada uno sintonizado a diferente frecuencia y controlando algun actuador por separado cada uno reacciona solo a su frecuencia de sintonia,entonces variando la frecuencia en el transmisor determinas cual de los PLL quieres disparar,el 555 es tan versatil que cambiando una resistencia cambia la frecuencia de oscilacion con lo cual el mismocircuito de trasmision sirve para controlar varios 567,con los PIC esto se ha simplificado mucho pero siempre es bueno conocer la base en los circuitos que uno quiere diseñar y experimentando uno aprende mucho,te aconsejo bajarte un programa de osciloscopio para PC,usa la tarjeta de audio para ver la forma de onda pero hay q tener mucho cuidado de no exceder de 2v porq se quema la terajeta hay que hacer divisores por resistencia para atenuar la entada.Asi puedes ver la forma de onda en la entrada y salida  de tus circuitos


----------



## Apollo (Oct 21, 2006)

No debes cambiar el circuito receptor, el 567 y el 308 son parte del receptor.

Debes eliminar el transmisor, el pequeño circuito que tiene los dos transistores.

Debes hacer un oscilador con el 555 te dejo esta página con un poco de información, busca la parte que dice Multivibrador astable.


Un saludo a  todos.


----------



## tirzo (Oct 27, 2006)

Hola carlos C

oye amigo tambien estoy haciendo el mismo circuito mira si es verdad que funciona ya lo probe el circuito que te pasaron en el de pablin, lo malo para mi esque no encuentro el operacional 308 y si pongo otro tengo bastante offset al amplificar y pues uso los fototransistores muy comerciables que venden en las electronicas quiero saber como le hago la etapa de potenccia de amplificación para que me de alcance como de 1 metro no me sale me estoy rompiendo la cabeza, aaahhh y bueno ojala alguien me ayude tambien de deteccion a diferentes distancia es decir que solo detecte de 1 a 10 cm ó de 0 a 20 cm .... ó a 0 a 1 metro

se los agradecere,

cuando lo tenga lo publicare pero si necesito ayuda

cuidense  hasta pronto


----------



## carlosC (Oct 27, 2006)

ola amigo tirzo entonces si funciona? eso es bueno y dime utilizaste una fuente dual o simetrica para alimentar el receptro verdad? por ke  yo lo he probado pero con fuente normal y no funciona tengo esa duda..gracias.


----------



## tirzo (Oct 28, 2006)

Si funciona pero para que que veas necesitas tener el osciloscopio, y ver la salida del operacional claro que esta en milivolts, yo tengo alcance de 15 cm, claro debes de ajustar el oscilador, y checa tambien en el lm567 recuerda que tiene un ocilador tanque, deben ser iguales si esto pasa  se va a uno la salida de la pata 8, mira solo te puedo decir que funciona chaca en el osciloscopio, esta dificil que unicamente lo cheques con el multimetro sale, simulalo en wokbench


esperoq eu te sirva lo que te dije


----------



## m@n!0703 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola..... necesito el plano de emisor receptor para el lm 567...... es q estoy haciendo un medidor de distancia y no he podido acoplar la frecuencia del receptor...... estoy utilizando ultrasonidos de 40 KHz..... la pagina en la q se encontraba el plano no enlaza y no he podido mirarlo...... Si alguien me puede ayudar me podria enviar un adjunto en cualquier visor de imagenes.... gracias......


----------



## m@n!0703 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola...... el plano q necesito es el q se encontraba en la pagina de pablin...... si alguien lo tiene por favor envienmelo en adjunto...... la pagina de pablin no enlaza...... gracias


----------



## jotajota (May 20, 2009)

Q tal compañeros, yo tengo un problemita  muy parecido con un emisor y un receptor, tengo que sustituir un LM567 por dos 555 y no se como hacerlo. Todo con la finalidad de poderlo simular en proteus .....este es un ejercicio de mis estudios....  si tienen alguna forma me indican si no se puede tambien , gracias...


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jun 14, 2009)

Capaz que esto les sirva...

http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Prueba_IRLink.htm

Saludos


----------



## magaka (Jun 17, 2009)

A jotajota, con lo de los 2 555, te confundes con el NE556, que sí son dos 555. El 567 no son dos 555 y no se puede sustituir por dos 555.


----------



## daniel114 (Ene 25, 2010)

magaka dijo:


> A jotajota, con lo de los 2 555, te confundes con el NE556, que sí son dos 555. El 567 no son dos 555 y no se puede sustituir por dos 555.


bueno como hago para graduar las frecuencias q*UE* me reci*B*e el 567 ayuda por fa*VOR* es urgente solo necesito un canal pero como lo tenia antes la frecuencia del control de trv lo afecta*B*a como graduo el integrado


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2010)

daniel114 dijo:


> bueno como hago para graduar las frecuencias q*UE* me reci*B*e el 567 ayuda por fa*VOR* es urgente solo necesito un canal pero como lo tenia antes la frecuencia del control de trv lo afecta*B*a como graduo el integrado



*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

*5) Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. *


----------



## elpablo92 (May 18, 2013)

daniel114 dijo:


> bueno como hago para graduar las frecuencias q*UE* me reci*B*e el 567 ayuda por fa*VOR* es urgente solo necesito un canal pero como lo tenia antes la frecuencia del control de trv lo afecta*B*a como graduo el integrado



bueno daniel114 el opam lm308 actua de filtro si quieres cambiarle la frecuencia tendrias q cambiarle la resistencia de 110k y 10nf que van en la pata 3. hablando de estoy alguien conoce un equivalente para el lm308 aca en mi pais no lo venden solo los opams comunes. gracias por la respuestas


----------



## diana lucia (Ago 5, 2014)

ay yo quisiera saber hasta que distancia maxima podria estar ubicada del receptor para que con un montaje con 555 ( no se que frecuencia ); pero que una pueda dar la señal y el receptor la reciba?. 
por ejemplo: una esta usando un IR, cual es la maxima distancia para que la señal se reciba bien. Y si hay algun limite tambien de distancia si una quiere emitir musica,....que tan ljos debo estar ubicada para que la señal salga limpia? . Grcias


----------



## Angeliclayer (Ago 6, 2014)

hasta donde sé, no conviene usar un 555 para eso, el LM567 o LM565 servirian mejor con una distancia promedio como de 2 metros


----------



## diana lucia (Ago 7, 2014)

pero habria la posibilidad de ampliar la distancia estando una ubicada a 4 metros por lo menos, o con 555 no se puede?. Gracias.


----------

